# Red tint on monitor?



## Mark1982

Hi all,
Does anyone have any opinions on this computer problem? I turned on my monitor today to see a heavy red tint to the screen.

You can see it in the attached file, unfortunately the overall red tint seems to have been lost in the photo I took. Still, you can see the strange red effect to the right of the Internet Explorer window.

Thinking the problem might be due to a dislodged videocard or cable, I turned off my computer and removed it from the motherboard, then put it back in to place. But, there was no difference.

I don't know if it's significant, but there is no red tint on the secondary display, my TV. So should I assume that it's definitely a hardware fault with the monitor?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Ralck

I've got some bad news for you. It's probably your monitor. CRT's get old and start to have problems like this. You can try bumping up the refresh rate and see if that helps; it sometimes does for a little while, but I wouldn't count on it.
The fact that the red tint doesn't show on your TV is a pretty good indicator of this. If the monitor is really dear to you, then you could try to get it fixed, but it usually isn't worth it as it's very expensive to repair CRT's.
I suggest you start looking for a new monitor. If your interested in LCD's, there are some great options out there: check out BenQ and Viewsonic; those are often considered some of the 'best' brands. Take a trip to BestBuy and check out some monitors to see what you really like.
CRT's are still available if you want to go that route too. I think Newegg and Tigerdirect still carry some.
Good luck!

Oh, and isn't it fun trying to take a picture of red with a red-eye reduction feature on your camera? :wink:


----------



## dai

it is usually caused by a dried out solder joint on the red gun that needs resoldering
unless you know a tv tech that will do it for you cheap it is usually a better option to replace the monitor


----------



## Mark1982

Thank you both!

I appreciate the quick reply and information, Ralck. Bumping up the refresh rate hasn't made a change, but I seem to have made a temporary fix by turning down the red on my monitor's colour balance to almost zero. 

Ha... red-eye reduction stopping me taking a good photo.


----------



## Sha{dd}ow

Mark1928, As these folk may be correct, I _JUST _had this problem.

First step in the OSI model is to check hardware, which is what I did. These guys neglected to inform you that your problem could be something simple and NOT just your monitor. 

Take out the monitor cable from the back of your tower. Chances are, one of your teeth are bent and NOT making a full connection; thus, giving you the red tint. This was the issue for me.

Using two needle nose pliers, pair of dikes, flat tip screw driver, a paperclip with a tightly curled end, and a full glass of tea can fix the issue. 

Take extreme caution to NOT break the teeth. As long as they are intact it is still possible to fix the problem. Slightly bend the teeth as strait as you can measuring the approx depth between each tooth. (they are all equal distance apart).

Once you are satisfied, attempt to reconnect the wire to the back of the tower, again take caution to not force it, as it will re-bend making the fold even weaker risking the tooth to break free.


----------



## Mark1982

Thanks a lot for the reply Sha{dd}ow!

Glad to hear you managed to get your monitor working again. My CRT is still in the cupboard, but I will hook it up again to check if it's an issue with the cable.

Thanks again,
Mark


----------

